# Really Underweight Frogs at Site Sponsor's store



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

So I walked into my local reptile store (that also happens to be a sponsor of this site, so I will not mention their name) and was a bit shocked at how unhealthy their darts looked. Every single one of them looked severely underweight. It wasn't even a questionable "maybe they are just skinny" situation, you could see their skeletal structure on all of them and their legs looked extremely thin. My wife and I approached one of the employees and asked him why they were so skinny, and he quickly responded "that's what they look like usually." I called BS and he seemed to backtrack. He said that the reason that they were so thin was a heat factor and that they didn't retain water. He even said that his darts at home looked the same, which bothered me even more. To top it off, in the 5 or so tanks that had dart frogs, I did not see one single fruit fly (they were small 5 gallon cases).

The thing that bothered me about it was that he was so nonchalant about the whole thing. Now before I call their headquarters and file a formal complaint, is this weight loss a natural thing in the heat? Are they in any health danger?

Any advice would be appreciated, specially from senior members.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Allowing frogs to be adversely affected by heat is still neglect.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> Allowing frogs to be adversely affected by heat is still neglect.


I agree, I just want to make an informed decision before I go on a complaining spree with their HQ.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I know which store you're talking about...I hate that store. I was in talks with them about a male cobalt that was supposedly beautiful a while back and when I went to get the guy, all I saw was a cage full of sick and skinny frogs. The employees said that the frogs were fine, but I called BS too and said that they had shipped all the nice ones to a show across the country...right... Thanks for baiting me into the shop to be misled. Now I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, this is a common complaint with this vendor, I hear this a LOT from local herpers. Their supplies aren't bad, but their animals are often questionable.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Please keep us up to date because they also sponsor one of my sites and unless the situation is rectified we would need to part ways.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought a cb male ball python from them, and I got sent a wc, infested with parasites, snake that I had to syringe feed for 6 months. And that was 10 years ago so I don't think they plan on improving.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just to update everyone, one of the owners contacted me directly to apologize for the situation. He did not make any excuses and promised to rectify the situation. I was a little taken back by this since I usually frequent their other two stores and I have never seen anything like this. For what it's worth, they took responsibility, and they will be sending their frogs to their other store with AC. I will swing by in a couple of weeks to see if anything has changed. Usually my experiences with them have been pretty positive so I hope this was the exception to the rule.


-Diego


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Idk the store but most pets shops feed only crickets not the proper size. They don't have water dishes for the darts? The tanks are usually not set up right. All these things stress frogs out. Not to mention the prices are probaly way to high, so frogs sit. I would educate them, and if they don't have Amanda and Greg's book they should order some.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Ive gotten a dragon from them online. She was supposed to be a year old. She ended up being almost 10 and already been bred and the photos they sent us were photo shopped. Never bought a live animal from them again.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

djone2 said:


> Just to update everyone, one of the owners contacted me directly to apologize for the situation. He did not make any excuses and promised to rectify the situation. I was a little taken back by this since I usually frequent their other two stores and I have never seen anything like this. For what it's worth, they took responsibility, and they will be sending their frogs to their other store with AC. I will swing by in a couple of weeks to see if anything has changed. Usually my experiences with them have been pretty positive so I hope this was the exception to the rule.
> 
> 
> -Diego


Sounds to me like they read DB. (I have no idea who this store is, btw)


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Look they're even posting pictures of their skinny frogs on their ads here. 
Look at the pic of the "Reticulatred Green and Black Auratus" Looks skinny to me. So last word is they were gonna correct it huh? I guess that means shipping all the skinny ones out to a show to sell to people that aren't on the forum?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/86727-available-cb-dart-frogs.html

Also you might wanna check out this thread which shows skinny frogs from the NARBC show in Arlington just this past weekend. This vendor was there along with another one who is infamous on DB. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/86601-30-000-snakes-2.html


----------

